# Fluval G3 / G6 filter anyone with experience?



## callmephathead (21 Jan 2013)

Hi,
has anyone used one of these Fluval G3 / G6 filters, especially in a planted tank?
I am looking at a new setup but I won't be able to hide the filter in a cabinet like my other tank...and I like the look of the G3 / G6 better than my Eheim pro 3...but I just need to know the pro/cons of this filter before I buy.
thanks everyone


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2013)

Hi,
There's quite an extensive thread here:
Thinking of getting a Fluval G6 (media questions...) | UK Aquatic Plant Society
There are more which can be easily found using the search function at the top right of the forum page, but this is the most comprehensive by far.

I run a G6 and have found it to be a great filter, really easy to use and as you say it's great to look at if your into that sort of thing! On display there will be no better looker, and if your lax on the pipe cleaning then the non transparent piping is a good idea to hide unsightly build ups!

The media cartridges are quite expensive, but to be honest you can fill the chemical one with any cheaper products if you choose as the bottom clips off and you can replace the media. The pre-filter cartridges last a long long time, I have two and rotate them weekly at cleaning time. I ran my first ones for well over a year without clogging issues....Take one out and add the dried cleaned one from the previous week. 
They are quiet and give good flow, the G6 ideal for upto 200l planted tanks I'd say, the G3 probably max 100l going with the 10xturnover rule.
I have had an issue with flow drop off, which self corrected strangely, but during the problem It was difficult to contact customer services. Gary Nelson who created the above thread also had this issue and if you read the thread above you'll find he had quite a stressful time sorting the problem.....but it did get sorted in the end!

I run an inline heater with very little flow drop off which may be useful information for you if your considering adding external equipment.

All in all I love mine, they are expensive but the ease of maintenance is a godsend and makes filter cleaning much less of a chore, I'd highly recommend them, but as with anything they can go wrong!

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## callmephathead (21 Jan 2013)

Thank you so much Ady, exactly what I needed.
Ludo


----------



## TallDragon (31 Dec 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> There's quite an extensive thread here:
> Thinking of getting a Fluval G6 (media questions...) | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> There are more which can be easily found using the search function at the top right of the forum page, but this is the most comprehensive by far.
> ...


Ady, is the flow controllable electronically in the G3 like the Eheim pro 3e? I am considering it for a 50l tank, but may move up to an 84l in a few years. I'd be happy to have a filter that would run for years and years. 50l tank would sit on desk, not in cabinet! (Cabinet+bigger tank will come when kids are bigger. )
Cheap alternative would be an Eden 511 or 521, or a Dennerle scaper's flow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jan 2015)

Hi TallDragon,
no the flow control is manual on the G6. Id look at something smaller or electronically controlled tbh for a 50l unless your trying to future proof for a larger tank eventually. There is always the G3 model which has a lesser turnover and is a smaller unit (not too much of a saving on price though, £50 i think).
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

